# 4th ANNUAL FALCON LAKE WINTER FISH-OFF



## Ryan m (Feb 3, 2006)

My website is currently under constuction...i am giving a brief lowdown on the upcoming tournament

I am once again hosting the Falcon lake Winter Fish-Off. It will be held on Saturday March 24th 2007 from 12-3pm with all species eligible and the heaviest fish winning 1st place.

New for the tournament this year is that fish will be weighed and not measured. I am having an early bird draw for competitors that register before march 12th. Also the Whiteshell community club will be running the concession stand and they will also hold a 50/50 draw. I also will be handing out ALOT of kids prizes

All my prizes have always been GUARANTEED and recieved in past tournaments. This year i will have 53 prizes as follows.....

3-Early bird draw prizes:

-42'' Toshiba TV 
-$1000 cash 
-Eskimo Quick Flip II

1-10,000 cash 
2-62'' Hitachi TV 
3-Strikemaster Power Auger 
4-Minnkota 55pd Bow Mount Trolling Motor 
5-Eskimo Quick Flip III 
6-27'' Samsung TV 
7-Camping Package 
8-Vexilar FL-8 Flasher Unit 
9-Musky Fishing Package 
10-Crowduck Lake Camp Fishing Trip 
11-Quality Tackle Package 
12-Eskimo Quick Flip II 
13-Quality Tackle Package 
14-Strikemaster Power Auger 
15-Quality Tackle Package 
16-Eskimo Quick Flip II 
17-Quality Tackle Package 
18-27'' Samsung TV 
19-Quality Tackle Package 
20-Crowduck Lake Camp Fishing Trip 
21-Quality Tackle Package 
22-Vexilar FL-8 Flasher Unit 
23-Quality Tackle Package 
24-Eskimo Quick Flip Sport 
25-Quality Tackle Package 
26-Portable Eagle Fishmark 320 
27-Quality Tackle Package 
28-Eskimo Quick Flip Sport 
29-Quality Tackle Package 
30-Crowduck Lake Camp Fishing Trip 
31-Quality Tackle Package 
32-Sony Portable DVD Player 
33-Quality Tackle Package 
34-Eskimo Quick Flip Sport 
35-Quality Tackle Package 
36-Portable Eagle Fishmark 320 
37-Quality Tackle Package 
38-Eskimo Quick Flip Sport 
39-Quality Tackle Package 
40-Crowduck Lake Camp Fishing Trip 
41-Quality Tackle Package 
42-SURPRISE Package 
43-Quality Tackle Package 
44-Eskimo Quick Flip Sport 
45-Quality Tackle Package 
46-Canon Powershot Digital Camera 
47-Quality Tackle Package 
48-Eskimo Quick Flip Sport 
49-Quality Tackle Package 
50-$1000 cash

There is over $35,000 in total prizes, with All prizes GUARANTEEED, they will be awarded following the derby at 4pm @ Whiteshall Community Club

Early bird ticket price is $50 and entered in early bird draw 
After March 11th $65

Tickets and flyers are available at:

Pro-am Tackle 
The Fishin Hole 
Wholesale Sports 
United Army Surplus 
Falcon Lake Hotel 
Sunset Baits, (Kenora) 
Bobby's Baits, (Vermillion Bay)

Any questions contact Ryan Marlowe at 255-6022 or TOLL FREE 1-866-676-FISH or visit www.winterfishoff.com

****ALL MANITOBA SPORTFISHING RULES APPLY****


----------



## Ryan m (Feb 3, 2006)

My website is now up and running. It will be fine tuned when the designer gets back from his vacation :wink:


----------



## Ryan m (Feb 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Drive through that area on the way up to Lac Seul. I have always wanted to stop off and explore but it seems life is always so busy, tough to do that sort of thing these days. It is a beautiful area for sure!!!!


----------

